# The 180



## Hoosier (May 17, 2011)

Where is the listing for the 180? I wanted to provide it to a friend and it use to be part of a "sticky" now cant find it. Help please?
Thank you.
Hoosier


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

The 180


Several years ago, Michelle Wiener Davis, the author of Divorce Busting, introduced a concept to the world of infidelity that is designed to help you and your partner move forward in the healing of…




beingabeautifulmess.wordpress.com


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

The healing heart - the 180 (for all the newbies)


Came across this and it got me thinking about what I went thru on DDay 1 and #2...I WISH had known this back then. Iwant to repost this for all the newbies to the site who are going thru betrayal. 1, Do not pursue, reason, chase, beg, plead or implore. 2. No frequent phone calls. 3. Do not...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com





Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fluffycoco (May 29, 2021)

Marc878 said:


> The 180
> 
> 
> Several years ago, Michelle Wiener Davis, the author of Divorce Busting, introduced a concept to the world of infidelity that is designed to help you and your partner move forward in the healing of…
> ...


Thank you for the link. I thought The 180 was a book .


----------



## skerzoid (Feb 7, 2017)

Google, The 180 For Hurt Spouses. Its free.


----------

